# new dragon PK



## Kaisa (Jan 9, 2009)

my new little dragon guy I got today  He is TINY... even smaller than my other pk I just got.

I now have 7 males so I think he will be my last betta for a while. I'll have 
to try with all my might not to divide this 5g tank and get another lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's beautiful!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Now THAT is a nice fish!!!!!!!

Ha! Last fish... LOL I thought my 3rd would be my last. Whoops.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

WOW Amazing and stunning!


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

divide it! :-D

lovely lil cute fish!  cant wait to see him grow!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

He is amazing. Congrats.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

*Drools* I WANT!! <3 Hes absolutely STUNNING!! And just LOOK at that adorable grumpy expression!! <333
I MUST know, is he an AB buy? Local place? Petco find?


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

He is awesome! I love his big eyes. I want him!!! lol I really love dragons.


----------



## Kaisa (Jan 9, 2009)

thanks guys- he is pretty cute 

i got him locally from Island Pets (formally big als) They imported a huge number of different kinds of exotic bettas for their first "betta mania" event

i bought one plakat a few days ago then went back and got one purple/yellow VT and one red dragon VT but the purple yellow guy couldnt swim and the red dragon VT had fungas so I took them back yesterday and traded them for this guy. SOOO glad i did


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Aww, darn! xD I was kind of hoping he was a Petco find, then I would go stalk the nearest Petco :lol:

Oh man, I wish I lived u p in Vancouver now though!! I want to go to that place!!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

WANT!
Nao D:
Plakats have been growing me... and this one is NOT helping xD
<3
Beautiful.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

:shock: Wow awsome find hes beautiful :nicefish:I NEED him, i wish that petstore was down here:evil: unfair!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kaisa (Jan 9, 2009)

You just gotta be patient and they will come when you least expect it. This is the first time in my four years of keeping bettas I've been able to even find Plakats, let alone Dragons. 

I'll be going back this weekend to get 1 pk dragon and divide the 5g. I can't resist the pull LOL This is (almost) worse than a Meth addiction ... oh well I might as well stock up while there around


Heres my other one. He was also sold as Dragon PK but im thinking he's a Metallic.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

NICEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I WANT both! ^ that boy isn't a dragon, but he's got some awesome metallic ness going on.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Awww the little guys sooo cute! They're both gorgeous!!


----------

